# Finally going to do it!!! ( I think )



## J Hartman (Apr 20, 2013)

I am pretty sure I found a rig I can live with, I like the general setup and the open floor style of the boat, it's from a dealer and I just wanted to see what ya'll think about the boat / motor / price combination.

It's a 1652j alweld with a 22" transom ( New boat & trailer ) with a 2010 60/40 merc 4stroke tiller, the motor does not look abused at all, and has some warranty remaining for about a year and a half... They are saying they will set me up with this boat, motor and trailer for just a smidge under 10k. They are also going to mount the motor, install the tiller on it, install a 24v trolling motor on the boat and include the 3 batteries, gas tank etc. and have it all rigged and ready to rock and roll. (i'm also going to ask them to throw in a pedastal seat up front, and a couple life jackets ) we will see how that goes though, anyways here are some pictures, any information would be greatly appreciated.



























I like the boat, and the price seems fair. So to me it seems to be an ok purchase.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 20, 2013)

i would have to agree with your last sentence. it seems like an ok buy.
the price for what your getting doesnt seem incredible but it doesnt sound outragiously high either.

i personally would try to get them to throw in some more rigging or come off the price a hair, but if they wont budge and you still want it, i think youll be fine.
it will be a nice setup.


----------



## J Hartman (Apr 21, 2013)

What other type of rigging would be good to ask for? What kind of things would you ask for?


----------



## overboard (Apr 21, 2013)

Maby can get a spare trailer tire thrown in, or lights, or anchor-chain-rope-cleats. GET WHAT YOU CAN, it looks like they have a few of them sitting there.
I think you will be well pleased with that rig. The 1654 FB TRACKER GRIZZLEY is almost the same hull design. I'm well satisified with mine.


----------



## lowe1648 (Apr 21, 2013)

I bought the same hull last year and when I first got it I wished I would of got a split bench in back. It is a little uncomfortable because of the width of the bench. If you do end up picking it up I'd like to hear how it runs with the 60/40 merc on it mph and mpg. I have a 40/28 2 stroke Yamaha on mine.


----------



## J Hartman (Apr 21, 2013)

overboard said:


> Maby can get a spare trailer tire thrown in, or lights, or anchor-chain-rope-cleats. GET WHAT YOU CAN, it looks like they have a few of them sitting there.
> I think you will be well pleased with that rig. The 1654 FB TRACKER GRIZZLEY is almost the same hull design. I'm well satisified with mine.



tracker makes a 1654? The only 16 footers I see on their website is 1648's.

Fish finders neccesary on a jet boat? I figure the water i am on is almost always less than 4-5 feet.. so no matter what I can stand up, but i was thinking about asking for one on the bow where my trolling motor would be.


----------



## grizwilson (Apr 21, 2013)

I would try to get a preforated floor added in.


----------



## overboard (Apr 21, 2013)

J Hartman said:


> overboard said:
> 
> 
> > Maby can get a spare trailer tire thrown in, or lights, or anchor-chain-rope-cleats. GET WHAT YOU CAN, it looks like they have a few of them sitting there.
> > I think you will be well pleased with that rig. The 1654 FB TRACKER GRIZZLEY is almost the same hull design. I'm well satisified with mine.


tracker makes a 1654? The only 16 footers I see on their website is 1648's.

I don't think they make it anymore. It's a 2006. 
Have pics. of my build on here. There is another member on here that has/had one (vanmchugh), that posted his build.


----------



## J Hartman (Apr 21, 2013)

May be jumping on this rig tomorrow, any thing i may need to check on this outboard jet? because this will be my first one. The dealer can tell me the hours on the used outboard by hooking up to it can't they? ( something similar to an obd sensor? )


----------



## J Hartman (May 16, 2013)

this is more than likely beating a dead horse... BUT

Anyone have experience on the fuel economy of a fourstroke jet like yammy or merc, vs a two stroke like etec or tohatsu?

Just wondering if the fourstroke fuel savings is substantial over the newer two strokes?


----------



## J Hartman (May 16, 2013)

^^^^^^^ Oh, got the boat, not the motor, it had been used in salt water, and that was a big NO for me.


----------

